# How good is Poorboys World Polish with Sealant?



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm looking for an AIO for those times when I don't feel like doing all the work. 
Something that provides decent protection. 

I was thinking of Klasse but then I'd have to put SG over top of it and that's an extra step. :thumbdwn:

Anyone like/dislike Poorboys Polish with Sealant?

Thanks.

EDIT: I do everything by hand.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dane Guy said:


> I'm looking for an AIO for those times when I don't feel like doing all the work.
> Something that provides decent protection.
> 
> I was thinking of Klasse but then I'd have to put SG over top of it and that's an extra step. :thumbdwn:
> ...


I've been working with PB products for the last 5 years and hands down for price, ease of use by hand or machine, in the sun, quality of shine and durability they are some of the best offered.

The Polish with Sealant is a great one step product AIO...IMO it rakes Klasse AIO over the coals...I've used both extensively...

I have a gallon of the P-w-S and his Polish with Carnauba both are my go to for certain details

For a guy like yourself that is doing this by hand and doesn't want to spends hours on the car this is a great lineup for you


----------



## Dane Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I've had great with all PB products I've used.
Good stuff + good price + good service = happy me + good looking rides.



















This one the car hadnt had anything more than washes (pb slick suds and pb slick suds w/wax) since it was detaile 4-5 months previous with PB stuff)


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

A testament to a great product and Steve at PB



ronkh said:


> I've had great with all PB products I've used.
> Good stuff + good price + good service = happy me + good looking rides.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theshiznet2004 (Jan 15, 2008)

does anyone know the difference between the Polish with Carnauba and the Polish with Carnauba (BLUE)???

I think I'm also going the Poorboy route since it's only one step...and I will be doing the work by hand....or with an orbital....


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

PB "Blue" products are for darker colors like black, monaco blue etc. It adds warmth and depth.


----------



## theshiznet2004 (Jan 15, 2008)

ronkh said:


> PB "Blue" products are for darker colors like black, monaco blue etc. It adds warmth and depth.


thanks for the clarification....

do you think that Sterling Grey qualifies as dark????

another question.....with the Poorboys Polish with Carnuaba....is that all I would need? Or should I put a wax on top of it???

The less the better for me....I don't have much time to wash/polish, etc......

thanks for any [email protected]!!!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I always like a 2nd coat of wax. Brings out the "pop" in the paint.
use the polish w/wax. then re-wax or let is sit a day or 2 then wash and re-wax.
Trick to the re-wax is after it's done, hose it with a coold water hose or cool detail spray. You'd be amazed at the difference.

Lat year in late june they came out with "natty's red" Stuff has incredible wet shine. Only way to describe it is that it looks like a wet ice cube.

What I plan on doing is starting soon, strip, polish, glaze, seal x2, naty's blue, natty's red.
that's whats on the last pic of the black. lasted 6+ months and still had more to go.

Nice thing is after the first coat of sealant, you can take your sweet time.


----------

